
How Can We Make Middle School Less Awful? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/family/2012/10/how_can_we_make_middle_school_less_awful.single.html
======
cultureulterior
Get rid of organized sports.

~~~
adamnemecek
Why is this comment getting downvoted?

